# The 500hp Ugly Duckling Build! Audi A6 C5 by Mömus



## [email protected]ömus (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi guys! 

Let me introduce myself to you, my name is Rolf, owner of Mömus - #stuffforcarguys, a small shop in the heart of Luxembourg. 
We sell performance, premium and classic cars, as well as performance and upgrade parts.

To promote all this goodness, we are rescuing and building up this here ugly duckling: an Audi A6 C5 2.7 Biturbo. 
It has 330000 km, tons of vibrations, rear accident damage, and is in a general of disrepair. 
It is also in a very poor spec, with the sports steering wheel as the only noteworthy optional extra. At least the air con works a treat.

The plan for this is to upgrade its performance to be equal to an all time dream car of mine, the Audi C5 RS6. 
However, did I mention our Ugly Duckling is a 6 speed manual? A big benefit over the RS6 in my eyes. 
I want to keep the exterior and overall condition the same for as long as possible, and have it be a real sleeper.










Take a tour of our new project car in this little video that we made:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

good luck with the build! keep posting updates for us to drool over :wave:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I am going look at one tomorrow to consider doing the same. I will surely be following your progress!


----------

